# truck of the year, sunset dreams in germany



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

the 2006 lowrider truck of the year, sunset dreams, the blazer owned by jerry marquez, from fresno, ca is in germany, for a worldwide car show, it left the day after the 2006 super show, on a ship to germany, for a once a year worldwide auto event, is there in the show as we speak, talked to jerry the owner last night, and he said show is bad ass, over 3000 cars, and over 400,000 people attented, hes gonna be emailing me pics, so ill post them soon as i get them


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

have you done anything new with your TL?


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

yeah the tl is getting a full redo right now, a total new facelift for next season, new paint, interior, lots more body mods, and some engraving and murals. it will be done, for the phoenix lowrider show in march.


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Now thats some serious lowrider dedication there.................
at a "worldwide level" nonetheless too !!!! 

Thanks for reppin on behalf of the USA..........!!!!!! MS


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

cool beans rosie and frank requena went also i think rollin malo went too one year


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

How come we got this truck instead of the inferno bomb that was promised?


----------



## fabian (Sep 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Dec 3 2006, 08:17 PM~6684768
> *How come we got this truck instead of the inferno bomb that was promised?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

the inferno bomb backed out the day of before the super show, so they had to find a replacement, and they asked many people, and alot of people said no, they came and asked me and i didnt want to do it because i wanted to redo my car through the winter, then they asked jerry, and since its a pretty good oppurtunity he took it. plus its a free vacation for the owner, so thats works out good too. he said he had a blast, it was a pretty big show.


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Dec 3 2006, 01:17 PM~6684768
> *How come we got this truck instead of the inferno bomb that was promised?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

PICS PICS PICS


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

jerry is cool people. i've known him for awhile now. his bother used to date my cousin back in the day. that blazer has come a long ways. sorry no pics. but it has fully chromed out under carrige & engine compartment, muarls, graphics, interior is clean, chrome set up, lambo doors, front clip flips foward and body comes off the frame. in my eyes its a bad ass mf!


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Why do the cars leave 2 months early to the show?


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Dec 4 2006, 11:20 AM~6689501
> *the inferno bomb backed out the day of before the super show, so they had to find a replacement, and they asked many people, and alot of people said no, they came and asked me and i didnt want to do it because i wanted to redo my car through the winter, then they asked jerry, and since its a pretty good oppurtunity he took it. plus its a free vacation for the owner, so thats works out good too. he said he had a blast, it was a pretty big show.
> *




thanks


----------



## eastfresno64 (Dec 9, 2005)

CONGRATS TO JERRY AND HIS FAMILY!! :biggrin:


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## eastfresno64 (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eastfresno64_@Dec 5 2006, 02:17 PM~6699888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any pics of the truck all closed up?? :uh:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

the reason they leave two months early is they go on a ship, and i guess it takes them that long really its not 2 months its really 6 weeks, its just with customs and shit it takes a while for it to get out, and come back into the country, i guess customs all on that shit making sure it is what it is, jerrys back in town, and came by today to visit with me, we have some new plans for the blazer and soon as it comes back its coming to my house for some new shit, cant really say what but lets just say we stepping it up a notch, really big notch. it will be dope, and from what we talked about we really excited, also my car is getting cut up as we speak, going to that radical level, im doing crazy shit to that too. trying to go for a euro title. its hard but not impossible, everyone can be beat.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastfresno64_@Dec 5 2006, 02:17 PM~6699888
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THATS ONE BAD BLAZER, THATS WHY ITS HARD TO BEAT.


----------



## 07-Gator (Nov 18, 2006)




----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

i love that truck


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

ask your boy if he would want to buy a chrome frame 4 it


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

how much u want for that frame,


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

make me an offer


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

thats it in my avatar,i need to get rid of it.............


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Dec 5 2006, 03:32 AM~6696391
> *jerry is cool people. i've known him for awhile now. his bother used to date my cousin back in the day. that blazer has come a long ways. sorry no pics. but it has fully chromed out under carrige & engine compartment, muarls, graphics, interior is clean, chrome set up, lambo doors, front clip flips foward and body comes off the frame. in my eyes its a bad ass mf!
> *


I'm not really too impressed with this blazer,compared to previous Lowrider Truck of the Year winners. This truck is too simple and plain. I'm not hating,I mean congradulations to the owner but thatz just my .02 no offense.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8_tripn_82_@Dec 23 2006, 10:27 AM~6809692
> *I'm not really too impressed with this blazer,compared to previous Lowrider Truck of the Year winners. This truck is too simple and plain. I'm not hating,I mean congradulations to the owner but thatz just my .02 no offense.
> *


yeah, everyone has there .02, yeah there have been some really bad ass "truck of the year" in the past. but they are not always going to win. it just all depends on those individuals who makes the decision.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

well u think its plain, the truth is its clean. the judges also must of thought that, there were other trucks at the super show. with more mods, but not clean, people dont understand that u cant just slap mods together, and expect to win, its all about how clean they turn out. the thing is jerrys blazer aint all flashy, dont have hella mods, but dam its clean, look at the pics, there aint a flaw in the truck, and to top it off, it aint built by no big shop, or big club, its built by him, and his homies. We didnt go to vegas thinking we were gonna win, i went with jerry, and we just went for the fun of it, and to see how we would do, and he won. we know the truck needs more flashyness, and thats what we gonna work on this year, all its missing is a crazy ass paint job, and some more mods. so next season, look out for a new version of the blazer, hopefully it will keep its title, if not, we will work on doing more to it. even the first year it won truck of the year, jerry just took it to the super show, to show it, he didnt go for a title, it just happened, that truck was built to be clean, not to take out anyone else, it just so happens, that it did, two years in a row. car shows are getting a little different its about cleanininess, and detail, not just mods.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Dec 24 2006, 02:34 AM~6813837
> *well u think its plain, the truth is its clean. the judges also must of thought that, there were other trucks at the super show. with more mods, but not clean, people dont understand that u cant just slap mods together, and expect to win, its all about how clean they turn out. the thing is jerrys blazer aint all flashy, dont have hella mods, but dam its clean, look at the pics, there aint a flaw in the truck, and to top it off, it aint built by no big shop, or big club, its built by him, and his homies. We didnt go to vegas thinking we were gonna win, i went with jerry, and we just went for the fun of it, and to see how we would do, and he won.  we know the truck needs more flashyness, and thats what we gonna work on this year, all its missing is  a crazy ass paint job, and some more mods. so next season, look out for a new version of the blazer, hopefully it will keep its title, if not, we will work on doing more to it. even the first year it won truck of the year, jerry just took it to the super show, to show it, he didnt go for a title, it just happened, that truck was built to be clean, not to take out anyone else, it just so happens, that it did, two years in a row. car shows are getting a little different its about cleanininess, and detail, not just mods.*


I AGREE


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Dec 24 2006, 02:34 AM~6813837
> *well u think its plain, the truth is its clean. the judges also must of thought that, there were other trucks at the super show. with more mods, but not clean, people dont understand that u cant just slap mods together, and expect to win, its all about how clean they turn out. the thing is jerrys blazer aint all flashy, dont have hella mods, but dam its clean, look at the pics, there aint a flaw in the truck, and to top it off, it aint built by no big shop, or big club, its built by him, and his homies. We didnt go to vegas thinking we were gonna win, i went with jerry, and we just went for the fun of it, and to see how we would do, and he won.  we know the truck needs more flashyness, and thats what we gonna work on this year, all its missing is  a crazy ass paint job, and some more mods. so next season, look out for a new version of the blazer, hopefully it will keep its title, if not, we will work on doing more to it. even the first year it won truck of the year, jerry just took it to the super show, to show it, he didnt go for a title, it just happened, that truck was built to be clean, not to take out anyone else, it just so happens, that it did, two years in a row. car shows are getting a little different its about cleanininess, and detail, not just mods.
> *


I don't think it's ugly,what I can tell it's pretty clean. I'm just surprised that the judges didnt go for a truck from a big car club. Its good to know that its changing in the aspect of judges paying attention to detail and how clean the vehicles are and for them to also take consideration that alot of hard work and tears went into the project by the owners. Their is more pride in the vehicle that is built by hand by the owner instead of dumpin' stacks for a shop to do it. Congrats to Jerry and keep it goin' :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

yep the good thing now about lowrider are most of the judges are ex car builders, so they have been saying that i car shouldnt win just because of the club. it used to be a car from a big club could take out a car from a little club even if the little club car was cleaner and had more points. we call this politics, the good thing is politics is starting to dissapear. we checked out the nissan from rollerz only that day and the only thing it had on jerrys blazer was the car club its was in, it didnt have more mods, or was defenitely not cleaner, even the uce mazda scored more points then the rollerz only nissan. its a good thing they changing the way it used to be.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

to be honest i think the rollerz only truck had a better chance at winning with the old paint job it had, the new paint job, was done cheezy, not clean, it had alot of runs, alot of orange peel, and maybe if it had been left alone it would have scored a bit more points.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Dec 24 2006, 10:43 PM~6818546
> *to be honest i think the rollerz only truck had a better chance at winning with the old paint job it had, the new paint job, was done cheezy, not clean, it had alot of runs, alot of orange peel, and maybe if it had been left alone it would have scored a bit more points.
> *


Which truck you talking about?


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Dec 25 2006, 12:32 AM~6819239
> *Which truck you talking about?
> *


I think he is talk'n about the truck titled "TURN"N HEADS" from Albuquerque,NM


----------



## UCEELPASO (Feb 5, 2006)

I really think so too, I saw Turnin' Heads in phoenix and denver this year and it still look pretty tough to beat although the chrome and gold are really starting to fade, the truck still looked better with the old blue color that it had, when i saw it vegas in octover, you could tell that they just threw some green candy on it that's it cuz in some parts you could see the blue under in the edges, so yeah i think it had a better chance with the old blue color. But I also think that the Orange and pearl white UCE truck had a real good chance, that is cleaner than a MF too, and its Flashy too. The blazer is bad as F' too, so that's why it took the title. Congrats to Jerry, keep up the good work, and thanks for representing the US Lowriding lifestyle in Europe, keep it up UCE!!!


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Dec 24 2006, 10:43 PM~6818546
> *to be honest i think the rollerz only truck had a better chance at winning with the old paint job it had, the new paint job, was done cheezy, not clean, it had alot of runs, alot of orange peel, and maybe if it had been left alone it would have scored a bit more points.
> *


I guess, at the end everyone has there own opinion along with myself, as well as the owner of Turnin Heads...  

The Blazer, is definitely clean no questions about it. However, it still has the stock engine.

The Uce Mazda truck, just looks somewhat plain to me, and has more of a mini truck style to it. However, its also clean.


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

well mando from uniques will klean hose just like SILVA did so there will be no discussion,thtas y im not gonna build one.the blazer is real clean,and is nice to look at.looks like it can still drive also.........but Mando will take it this year.


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

shit i cant spell,my bad........................


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

I THINK MANDO'S TRUCK WILL TAKE IT THIS YEAR.NICE DETAIL


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

mando might take it, we cant already be sure of that, no one knows what is happening to the blazer soon as it comes back to the u.s. the plans are drawn, and the build team is ready, i dont want to leak any secrets out, but mando already posted pics of the new stuff he has done, so all jerry has to do, is study, plan, and execute. the truck is going through a major overhaulin, and it will be a close one, mandos truck is tight cant deny that, but everyone is beatable, all i have to say is may the best man i mean may the best truck win. it will be a super show to remember, just dont count jerry out. he knows what he has to do to keep his title, and if he loses we will congratulate mando, and come back next year, and same that day, may the best truck win.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

what kind of offer u looking for on that chrome frame, his is molded and painted right now, ill talk to him and see if he wants a chrome one, but what is your price range on it.


----------



## FernandoDeanda (Jul 12, 2003)

Which Mando are ya'll talking about?


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

mando from uniques yuma az. KRAZY KREATION


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

IT'S GOING TO BE A GOOD SUPERSHOW FOR TRUCKS IN '07


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

blazer is nice .. nice detail to it aswell..mandos truck has always been fukn nice ..im sure the pics he has up isnt the finished project ..still some nice stuff up his sleeve...

on a side note i agree turn n heads looked alot better blue... still a bad ass truck..


i wonder what happend to that one blazer ''outlaw'' kinda candy orange and with a pattern frame?? now that blazer was clean as fuk and would have made a strong run at the truck title..


""OUTLAW'' FUKER IS CLEAN AND DETAIL..


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Dec 30 2006, 09:55 PM~6866253
> *blazer is nice .. nice detail to it aswell..mandos truck has always been fukn nice ..im sure the pics he has up isnt the finished project ..still some nice stuff up his sleeve...
> 
> on a side note i agree turn n heads looked alot better blue... still a bad ass truck..
> ...


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Dec 30 2006, 10:46 PM~6866794
> *
> *


That is great I was hoping for some competion. Tell Jerry I will go to San Mateo to compete against him, and we will count that show to see who comes out on top. I will not compete for truck of the Year in Vegas I will show for My club and take 2nd for the spending money but I have spent to much Money to show for 3 Years and out.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Dec 24 2006, 02:34 AM~6813837
> *well u think its plain, the truth is its clean. the judges also must of thought that, there were other trucks at the super show. with more mods, but not clean, people dont understand that u cant just slap mods together, and expect to win, its all about how clean they turn out. the thing is jerrys blazer aint all flashy, dont have hella mods, but dam its clean, look at the pics, there aint a flaw in the truck, and to top it off, it aint built by no big shop, or big club, its built by him, and his homies. We didnt go to vegas thinking we were gonna win, i went with jerry, and we just went for the fun of it, and to see how we would do, and he won.  we know the truck needs more flashyness, and thats what we gonna work on this year, all its missing is  a crazy ass paint job, and some more mods. so next season, look out for a new version of the blazer, hopefully it will keep its title, if not, we will work on doing more to it. even the first year it won truck of the year, jerry just took it to the super show, to show it, he didnt go for a title, it just happened, that truck was built to be clean, not to take out anyone else, it just so happens, that it did, two years in a row. car shows are getting a little different its about cleanininess, and detail, not just mods.
> *


With all due respect. All top competitors ran themselves our because Lowrider magazine changed the rules last minute and let Frank silva Compete again and he wipped our ass. We were not expecting this and everybody is comming back with trucks that are unbeatable by normal standards. No one want's to be showed up again and that is why a normal truck was able to take the title while everyone was rebuilding. What I mean by a normal truck is this ( Stock engine chrome, Stock suspension chrome, Interior full custom, Pumps set-up chrome, No molded Belly, Mods incomplete ) Don't get me wrong he deserves it but when we were out he couldn't even place so let's keep it real, and again let's get it on in San Mateo.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

all i can say is the truck is nice but this is the first time i seen it and im not really impressed by it i understand that lrm changed the rules but i really dont see how this truck is even truck of the year worthy its almost kind of like when john kenedy got car of the year (his work is great) but his car never would be able to compete against rollin malo or any one of that standard i dunno congrats on the win but im gonna expect a better truck this year


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Dec 31 2006, 11:46 AM~6869957
> *all i can say is the truck is nice but this is the first time i seen it and im not really impressed by it i understand that lrm changed the rules but i really dont see how this truck is even truck of the year worthy its almost kind of like when john kenedy got car of the year (his work is great) but his car never would be able to compete against rollin malo or any one of that standard i dunno congrats on the win but im gonna expect a better truck this year
> *


 :uh: 
john k ''south side player '' he won on points and detail.. he actually beat strickly business but since he didnt qualify they couldnt give him the title he would have been ''loty''2times.he won... how do u know it couldnt compete against ''rm ''he beat evil 63 and he had mods and strickly business who also had mods ?? its all about detail and how clean everything exucuted...did things on ''south player '' over 7 yrs ago that these guys are barely doing now...


----------



## FernandoDeanda (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Dec 30 2006, 10:05 PM~6865976
> *mando from uniques  yuma az. KRAZY KREATION
> *


Ok kool. Well I hope no one has forgotten my homeboy Mando Hernandez with Pure Insanity. :biggrin: I'm sure everyone will be reminded again soon!


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FernandoDeanda_@Dec 31 2006, 02:52 PM~6871030
> *Ok kool. Well I hope no one has forgotten my homeboy Mando Hernandez with Pure Insanity.  :biggrin:  I'm sure everyone will be reminded again soon!
> *



I MEMBER ..LOL TALKED TO HIM AT 99 SUPER SHOW WAY BACK AND HAD SOME PLANS FOR THE TRUCK... HOPE TO SEE WHATS HES DONE WITH IT..


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FernandoDeanda_@Dec 31 2006, 02:52 PM~6871030
> *Ok kool. Well I hope no one has forgotten my homeboy Mando Hernandez with Pure Insanity.  :biggrin:  I'm sure everyone will be reminded again soon!
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHAT ABOUT BOMB TRUCKS???? AREN'T THOSE COMPETING AGAINST REGULAR TRUCKS NOW, OR ARE THEY NOT A THREAT :dunno:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

yup, and they are a threat. we gotta throw the bomb trucks in the mix now cause of LRM's cheap ass new rule change. and no offense to any of the truck owners, but the 3rd place bomb truck from this year could have beat the 1st place truck of the year this year.

truck category is gonna be so strong this year, to my knowledge there is atleast 2 MAJOR contenders coming out this year just from texas, including a certain 3 time truck of the year that i considered to be unbeatable when it retired. throw in crazy kreation, the blazer from this year, the bomb trucks and who ever else comes out, and the truck category in 2007 is gonna be hno: hno:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FernandoDeanda_@Dec 31 2006, 02:52 PM~6871030
> *Ok kool. Well I hope no one has forgotten my homeboy Mando Hernandez with Pure Insanity.  :biggrin:  I'm sure everyone will be reminded again soon!
> *


I won't forget he is the reason I did not bust out in 2006. He has been lucky enopugh to see some of my stuff since Most of my stuff went through Texas. I will be honored to compete against the 3 time champ.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 31 2006, 06:17 PM~6872129
> *yup, and they are a threat. we gotta throw the bomb trucks in the mix now cause of LRM's cheap ass new rule change. and no offense to any of the truck owners, but the 3rd place bomb truck from this year could have beat the 1st place truck of the year this year.
> 
> truck category is gonna be so strong this year, to my knowledge there is atleast 2 MAJOR contenders coming out this year just from texas, including a certain 3 time truck of the year that i considered to be unbeatable when it retired. throw in crazy kreation, the blazer from this year, the bomb trucks and who ever else comes out, and the truck category in 2007 is gonna be  hno:  hno:
> *


I hope so. Even if I take 2nd or 3rd I would rather there be a good show then walk away with everything. I did not know that they were going to put the bomb trucks in with the trucks ? Well I hope people come through we need to get the truck back on track the last time I went to the super shown in my mind was one of the Best truck competions ever. Deep Imapct 1st Pura Plata 2nd Krazy Kreation 3rd. Since then we lost track. Let's not forget other I know in the west coast. More than evil has been quite for a year now and I know this guy and his resources he can't be taken lightly.


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FernandoDeanda_@Dec 31 2006, 03:52 PM~6871030
> *Ok kool. Well I hope no one has forgotten my homeboy Mando Hernandez with Pure Insanity.  :biggrin:  I'm sure everyone will be reminded again soon!
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

well it is true all trucks will be competing against each other, bomb trucks and regular trucks, and i disagree with mando, saying that jerrys truck is incomplete, the only thing he was missing is a non stock motor, besides that he has alot of mods. yes he wasnt placing before but thats before he had undercarriage, molded frame, and the tilt front clip, he couldnt place because he was missing alot, now it is complete and is clean. also i know of a bomb truck that will be out this year, built by one of my friends, with more mods then the bomb truck of the year, and cleaner, with cleaner paint, cleaner interior, has been put away for 6 years, i wont say whos it is, i will say what club it is. my club, creativity from central cal, it is almost done, and will be showing this year, the truck category is gonna be a tuff one. and yes mando we will see in san mateo who wins, u or jerry or a bomb truck, who knows u both might not even place, with there being some flipped and clean bomb trucks regular trucks might not even place. we will wait till august and find out.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

and mando from pure insanity is a bad ass truck builder and i know the truck he is building is gonna clown too. so we will see how he does. all i know is this is not the year to trying to take it with a truck, its gonna be the hardest year for trucks, and jerry aint really tripping if he dont win, he has 2 titles under his belt. and with the plans that he has for the winter of 07 he will defenitely give all trucks a run for there money in 08


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jan 3 2007, 03:44 AM~6889300
> *and mando from pure insanity is a bad ass truck builder and i know the truck he is building is gonna clown too. so we will see how he does. all i know is this is not the year to trying to take it with a truck, its gonna be the hardest year for trucks, and jerry aint really tripping if he dont win, he has 2 titles under his belt. and with the plans that he has for the winter of 07 he will defenitely <span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>GOT A "G" ($1,000) ON PURE INSANITY!!!
> 
> PM ME IF YOU'RE DOWN!!!
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

there needs to be some hype in the truck class again....08 should be a year....The Black Shadow outta Dallas ...


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 3 2007, 04:12 AM~6889315
> *DID I C MONEY? SOUNDS LIKE A CHALLENGE...U KNOW RO LOVES CHALLENGES.
> 
> PUT UR MONEY WHERE YOUR MOUTH/KETBOARD IS,
> ...


I'll keep my money

thanks


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jan 3 2007, 03:44 AM~6889300
> *and mando from pure insanity is a bad ass truck builder and i know the truck he is building is gonna clown too. so we will see how he does. all i know is this is not the year to trying to take it with a truck, its gonna be the hardest year for trucks, and jerry aint really tripping if he dont win, he has 2 titles under his belt. and with the plans that he has for the winter of 07 he will defenitely give all trucks a run for there money in 08
> *


Let me clarify on the Incompleteness. By looking at the Pictures the fades do not wrap through the Mods. the mods look like they where done after the fact and not as part of the plan. I do not want to tlak shit about Jerry I don't even know him and anyone that builds a lowrider should get props for doing what they can. I just wanted to state some part's that did not fit in with what is expected from a Lowrider truck of the year. please except my apology, and don't think I am bitching out I will be in San Mateo and I will take best in Show unless RO's Pure Insanity Show's. I don't want to back off from that challenge but he has been out for a while and has had time to make it unbeatable. Everyone I have met in the truck world is cool as hell I hope that it will continue that way I want to spark up the competition because I feel we need to get our place back, they are not merging the Bomb trucks and Trucks because we have had the Best competition out there read into it a little the only reason to do that is beacuase we need more comp out there. So I hope you all take it as a friendly challenge. I would put money up but when I'm done I will be broke as hell.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Jan 3 2007, 05:37 AM~6889342
> *there needs to be some hype in the truck class again....08 should be a year....The Black Shadow outta Dallas ...
> *



:0 details?


for those that dont know, jorge from wild thing is supposed to be bringing out a new truck (not wild thing) in '08 too


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 3 2007, 04:12 AM~6889315
> *DID I C MONEY? SOUNDS LIKE A CHALLENGE...U KNOW RO LOVES CHALLENGES.
> 
> PUT UR MONEY WHERE YOUR MOUTH/KETBOARD IS,
> ...


I just talked to one of my sponsors. I got a G on Vegas If 4pumptlon20's is in. We won't put Jerry in because he is not the one challenging. Shit it's worth a G to see Pure insanity back in action. If Mando from Pure insanity can't make it it will be called off I heard he had health issues and he is to big of a legend to doubt his readiness. Remeber we are waiting for the other guy's money confiramation. Why don't we make it a challeng for any truck and get a better pot than LRM's since they want to combine maybe we can raise our own prize money?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jan 3 2007, 07:40 PM~6895771
> *Let me clarify on the Incompleteness. By looking at the Pictures the fades do not wrap through the Mods. the mods look like they where done after the fact and not as part of the plan. I do not want to tlak shit about Jerry I don't even know him and anyone that builds a lowrider should get props for doing what they can. I just wanted to state some part's that did not fit in with what is expected from a Lowrider truck of the year. please except my apology, and don't think I am bitching out I will be in San Mateo and I will take best in Show unless RO's Pure Insanity Show's. I don't want to back off from that challenge but he has been out for a while and has had time to make it unbeatable. Everyone I have met in the truck world is cool as hell I hope that it will continue that way I want to spark up the competition because I feel we need to get our place back, they are not merging the Bomb trucks and Trucks because we have had the Best competition out there read into it a little the only reason to do that is beacuase we need more comp out there. So I hope you all take it as a friendly challenge. I would put money up but when I'm done I will be broke as hell.
> *


Speaking Like a TRU CHAMP :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jan 3 2007, 08:14 PM~6896079
> *I just talked to one of my sponsors. I got a G on Vegas If 4pumptlon20's is in. We won't put Jerry in because he is not the one challenging. Shit it's worth a G to see Pure insanity back in action. If Mando from Pure insanity can't make it it will be called off I heard he had health issues and he is to big of a legend to doubt his readiness. Remeber we are waiting for the other guy's money confiramation. Why don't we make it a challeng for any truck and get a better pot than LRM's since they want to combine maybe we can raise our own prize money?
> *


lol....
IF PI dont show up Ill put up half ($500)...
Im betting you can beat that Blazer.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

shit i aint putting my money on shit, jerry is my boy, but im building a car of my own, which im dumping every penny i got. i didnt challenge anyone, i stated a fact, 08 jerry will give everyone a run for there money, u all can bet each other, i dont need to bet anyone, ill wait to see the truck when its done, and the winner will get payed enough. like i said im building my own. when its done if u wanna put up money on me and my car, im down for that. but i aint putting money on other peoples cars. once im done ill post pics, and let the bets begin.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jan 3 2007, 08:14 PM~6896079
> *I just talked to one of my sponsors. I got a G on Vegas If 4pumptlon20's is in. We won't put Jerry in because he is not the one challenging. Shit it's worth a G to see Pure insanity back in action. If Mando from Pure insanity can't make it it will be called off I heard he had health issues and he is to big of a legend to doubt his readiness. Remeber we are waiting for the other guy's money confiramation. Why don't we make it a challeng for any truck and get a better pot than LRM's since they want to combine maybe we can raise our own prize money?
> *


so u talked to one of your sponsors and hes fronting the money, lol sounds really good, but like i said i aint putting my money on shit on a internet site, anyone wants to front some money, see u at the show. 80 percent of the layitlow shittalkers, dont even go to shows. anyone want to put up money. go to the show. and do it. if not dont even say it, i didnt challenge anyone. i got better things to do with my money.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

and this post wasnt about who was gonna win at shows next year, this post was about giving some credit to our lowriders in other countries. its amazing how things get twisted " dont get it twisted" u wanna talk about whos gonna beat who, start a new topic. once again, big props to jerry for being shown in germany, seen the pics, truck looks really good.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jan 6 2007, 03:15 PM~6920340
> *so u talked to one of your sponsors and hes fronting the money, lol sounds really good, but like i said i aint putting my money on shit on a internet site, anyone wants to front some money, see u at the show. 80 percent of the layitlow shittalkers, dont even go to shows. anyone want to put up money. go to the show. and do it. if not dont even say it, i didnt challenge anyone. i got better things to do with my money.
> *


Man I don't even know you and we keep responding to each others qoutes. Let's clarify, because I am sure that people that know me are wondering how I got involved in being mistaken as a Shit talker. Giving one persons Opinion is not considered as shit talking unless you say it in a demeaning tone. Since E- mail does not allow us to speak only write it takes away all ability to use tone. When I wrote I was stating a fact and I wanted to back it up with explanations that was just as a judge would see it in my opinion. The Bet wasn't my Idea but I will never Back down from a challenge as long as I can afford it, just like when you challenged that I would not even place in san mateo, I will not back from That me and My club members from all chapters will be representing at that show, and I will take Top honors. Look let's get it clear Maybe I am trying to stir things up, If there is any way to get more competitors out there I will do it. Maybe it's not the Best way but challenging people usually get's people awake, ever since you made stament's me and my club members have worked on the truck every day again and I think that proves the theory. well good luck with your car I am sure we will see each other one day because we are both Lowriders and eventually we will meet at a show so good luck with your build and see you in San Mateo.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jan 6 2007, 11:25 PM~6923481
> *Man I don't even know you and we keep responding to each others qoutes. Let's clarify, because I am sure that people that know me are wondering how I got involved in being mistaken as a Shit talker.  Giving one persons Opinion is not considered as shit talking unless you say it in a demeaning tone. Since E- mail does not allow us to speak only write it takes away all ability to use tone. When I wrote I was stating a fact and I wanted to back it up with explanations that was just as a judge would see it in my opinion. The Bet wasn't my Idea but I will never Back down from a challenge as long as I can afford it, just like when you challenged that I would not even place in san mateo, I will not back from That me and My club members from all chapters will be representing at that show, and I will take Top honors. Look let's get it clear Maybe I am trying to stir things up, If there is any way to get more competitors out there I will do it. Maybe it's not the Best way but challenging people usually get's people awake, ever since you made stament's me and my club members have worked on the truck every day again and I think that proves the theory. well good luck with your car I am sure we will see each other one day because we are both Lowriders and eventually we will meet at a show so good luck with your build and see you in San Mateo.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

i never challenged u mando saying that u wouldnt place in san mateo. my words were, we dont know how the trucks are gonna do now that they are gonna be with the bomb trucks, and there is some pretty bad ass bomb trucks. i have always given u much credit and respect on your truck, in the topic that u had started talking about your return, didnt i leave a reply, saying your truck was bad ass, and i look forward to seeing it back out. i neither dont know how all the shit talking got started but i dont like the fact, that everyone disses jerry and his truck, they did the first year he won, and they do now, even he agrees that past trucks have been more flipped, but jerry didnt build that truck to take a title. jerry built it to go to shows. and have fun doing what he likes to do. it was built with the sweat of him and his family, and all he wanted to do was show it. never did he think he was gonna win a title. and next year same thing, he didnt go to vegas to want to win, he went to take a vacation from work and life. and it just so happens that he won. if u ever meet him in person u will realize, that he is a cool person. and he aint in this sport to take titles. hes here to have fun, thats i take it, im not rebuilding my car to take a title, im just doing it so i can keep going to shows and have fun, with my friends. good luck to u and your truck, and hopefully we will see u in san mateo.


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

mando u are a true competitor let the truck speak for its self.it would be great to see pure insanity thats always been one of the best truck built ever.all us ol skoolers know that.any ways good luck to u homie u know ill see ya and help if u need it.and just think danny could of got 3rd last year if he would of brought the display.........rich


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

I won


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------

